
Turing tarpit - EzGraphs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_tarpit
======
emiljbs
TSC? Never heard of that, that was actually interesting.

------
wyuenho
I'm quite interested in what provoked OP to post this.

~~~
chrisdotcode
Could it be something like brainfuck[0]?

[0] - <http://esolangs.org/wiki/brainfuck>

~~~
medecau
But why now?

